Ask HN: If Buffer is so open where can I see their cap table? - odedgolan
======
byoung2
[https://open.bufferapp.com/buffer-open-equity-
formula/](https://open.bufferapp.com/buffer-open-equity-formula/)

~~~
odedgolan
That's for employees, it's not the cap table, it's equity compensation. Where
is the investors equity?

